# Is a vignette necessary for quick entry into Switzerland?



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Since they gave you just a few gallons of gas at the Welt, why not just buy an Austrian vignette at the gas station when you top off on your way South? After the free bottle of Welt Wasser I needed the John as well. Of all the strange and mysterious things you'll encounter on European Delivery, getting the vignette is the least of your worries. Almost any decent sized gas station with a quickie mart attached will sell them.


----------



## threeOh (Apr 24, 2003)

Go via France, take local roads in Switzerland, pay $40. Is this really worth having a conversation about? If its an issue of money, one does have to wonder about spending priorities.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

This past May I drove from northern Italy through Martigny, had lunch in Montreux, passed through Lausanne, and then headed into France without purchasing the vignette.

I was even held up by a log-dragging parade (where cops were looking right at me), and nothing my happened.

My whole attitude about it was if I got caught, then I'd just pay...but why proactively pay since I was just driving through CH? Of course, I am a bit of a rebel... :rofl:


----------



## lexvectigal (May 23, 2013)

khlay said:


> Why buy it? I asked for them when I was doing the paper work at Welt and I got three of them with BMW logo......for free.


:yikes:
 Not for the money spent, but for a lost opportunity for a souvenir.


----------



## bengwie (Jun 13, 2011)

I got caught at the Austrian border line for not having Vignette. They told me the fine was ***8364;120, so the officer swiped my credit card. The charge has never appeared for 10 days as of now in my credit card, while all other charges to the card have shown up. I am just hoping that I get away for free. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## f30jojo (Jun 4, 2013)

The vignette is on a time basis, eg 1 day, 1 week, 1 month.... The one day is literally 8 euro tops, yes the fine for not getting it is much more... Or just stay off the autobahnn/strada. The only place in Europe I've had to stop at the border was Italy. Not quite sure why you're being stopped in sweiss 

Sent from my LT18i using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## FrankAZ (Feb 19, 2009)

f30jojo said:


> The vignette is on a time basis, eg 1 day, 1 week, 1 month.... The one day is literally 8 euro tops, yes the fine for not getting it is much more... Or just stay off the autobahnn/strada. The only place in Europe I've had to stop at the border was Italy. Not quite sure why you're being stopped in sweiss
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using BimmerApp mobile app


That is true for Austria and some if not most other countries with vignettes. HOWEVER, Switzerland only provides for a 1 year annual vignette so it is CHF 40 or nothing.

Frank.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

FrankAZ said:


> . HOWEVER, Switzerland only provides for a 1 year annual vignette so it is CHF 40 or nothing.
> 
> Frank.


Maybe it can be carefully applied, like sticking it on your pant legs to get some lint, then maybe bending a corner? Then share the cost with a fellow bimmerfester. That could cut the cost in half if shared. If used 4 times for a year, then it's about $10-15 cost for each person.

Slightly different question: Should you keep it on the car afterwards? It could be a souvenir but could also be seen as bragging. Would you take it off your car or leave it? The same goes for the green German environmental sticker or Austrian vignette.


----------



## DslDwg (Apr 29, 2012)

f30jojo said:


> The vignette is on a time basis, eg 1 day, 1 week, 1 month.... The one day is literally 8 euro tops, yes the fine for not getting it is much more... Or just stay off the autobahnn/strada. The only place in Europe I've had to stop at the border was Italy. Not quite sure why you're being stopped in sweiss
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using BimmerApp mobile app


We didn't get stopped but crossing into Switzerland from Italy near Como there is a defined check-point with cops looking people and their cars over. They do pull people over for further inspections. Maybe 1 out of 5.


----------

